
GhostBSD 20.01 - blackmanta
http://www.ghostbsd.org/20.01_release_announcement
======
musicale
Glad to see that BSD is catching up with Linux a bit in terms of having lots
of random distributions. ;-/

Is there any good reason why various differentiating features (e.g. booting
from a USB drive, various GUI packages, codecs, better driver support, better
installer, whatever...) can't or shouldn't be upstreamed into a mainline BSDs
like FreeBSD?'

Perhaps FreeBSD should have multiple installer images such as
live/server/desktop, a la Debian/Ubuntu?

On the other hand, perhaps the most popular (Free/Open/Net?)BSDs should take a
stand against Linux-style fragmentation and adopt a standard desktop GUI, API,
and application binary package format.

------
john37386
I used FreeBSD on my last laptop.

Here are the things I liked: \- all applications that I needed to do my work
on windows or mac or linux were available. \- native encryption of all the
file systems even /boot and even /root and even / through geli on top of zfs.
This is super easy to deploy through the installer. Seriously. \- it also
offer native compression of file systems through zfs. /var/log, /home, etc \-
there are tons of stuff like easy to compile custom kernels, rebuild the
world, etc, but this is just me being a geek.

What I didn't like: \- there is just one thing that really turned me off. I
was never able to properly configure a wireless interface with also the
ethernet connection. What I'd like is that if both are connected that it
prefers ethernet then switches to wifi if I disconnect. This should be done by
default without fiddling around. I had to use some hacks and it turned me off.

I'm very tempted to try ghostbsd, but before I do so, I'd like to know whether
it's possible to have dual network connections: ethernet + wifi with
preference with ethernet and smooth transition when I unplug network.

Can anyone confirm whether dual network is flawless in ghostbsd?

------
ahnick
Anyone have experience switching from Ubuntu to GhostBSD? If so, what
headaches/bumps did you encounter?

~~~
OhSoHumble
The biggest problem with any BSD - at least for me - is that I can't watch
Netflix. I like watching crappy TV shows while I code and that only really
works on Linux. I canceled my trial of Disney+ just for that reason.

~~~
dheera
I can understand BSD for servers, but what are some of the rationales for
switching from Linux to BSD for a desktop?

~~~
john37386
Native full encryption through zfs. That was my main reason. Zfs is well
integrated in BSD. Something that will not happen soon in linux based on Linus
latest comments that zfs has legal issue with linux

~~~
unixhero
It is there on Linux, and it has the encryption patches.

------
grawprog
>Glad to see that BSD is catching up with Linux a bit in terms of having lots
of random distributions. ;-/

GhostBSD has been around for years, since 2010. It's actually the first and
only BSD distro I tried, many years ago.

